# In Virginia Need blank dye sub t-shirt tomorrow



## gadgetgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there. I am in Virginia and need a help finding the right sublimation vendor for t-shirts. My questions are:

1. Who are the better sublimation suppliers on the East Coast preferably near Virginia for one day shipping.

2. What brands of t-shirts work best? I am doing a rock and roll version t-shirt for a friend as my first project (he is trendy). Can I use other light colored t-shirts with success or as a rookie am I better sticking with white? Any tips on designs to make the shirt look really cool?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: In Virginia Need dye sub t-shirt tomorrow*

Are you looking for just the blank t-shirts or do you need someone to print the t-shirt for you as well?


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: In Virginia Need t-shirt tomorrow*



gadgetgirl said:


> Hi there. I am in Virginia and need a help finding the right sublimation vendor for t-shirts. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Who are the better sublimation suppliers on the East Coast preferably near Virginia for one day shipping.
> 
> ...


Conde is in Mobile Alabama and Johnson Plastics is in Minneapolis. White will give you true colors, Lt pink or Lt gray look good but graphic color will not look exactly like it would on a white shirt. I'm still using Softlinks but I think most are using the Vapor shirts.


----------



## gadgetgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: In Virginia Need dye sub t-shirt tomorrow*

Texas Jack,
Thanks! Was hoping to find a supplier closer so I could get next day ground? Any other thoughts. Thanks for the tip on tee vendors.

Rodney,
Looking to do them myself this time as it's a gift, and my first attempt. May sub them out in the future, but this time looking for suggestions on t-shirt vendors and sub supply companies that are good to use. Was hoping to find a trendy white style poly maybe a burnout with various grades of white.

Cheers,

Suzanne


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: In Virginia Need dye sub t-shirt tomorrow*



gadgetgirl said:


> Texas Jack,
> Thanks! Was hoping to find a supplier closer so I could get next day ground? Any other thoughts. Thanks for the tip on tee vendors.
> 
> Rodney,
> ...


You are going to have issues finding anything but pretty basic shirts. Dye sub is a small market.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't do dye sub, but VirginiaTs is just outside Richmond, and you can pick up from the warehouse. They have a large variety of good quality shirts.

www.virginiats.com


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I don't do dye sub, but VirginiaTs is just outside Richmond, and you can pick up from the warehouse. They have a large variety of good quality shirts.
> 
> www.virginiats.com


Pretty sure they do not sell T's for Sublimation


----------



## gadgetgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi folks thanks for all the wonderful help. In the end I went to Vapors website and they referee me to the supplier closest to me JDS the link is JDS Industries - A full line supplier of component parts to the Awards, Personalization and Engraving Industries Thanks again for all your help. Cheers!


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

texasjack49 said:


> Pretty sure they do not sell T's for Sublimation


100% poly tees are all you need in light colors.
they sell them.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> 100% poly tees are all you need in light colors.
> they sell them.


Sounded like she was in a hurry to get shirts overnight. True, 100% poly is all you need but not all Polys are created equal.
Last time I talked to V-T's the person didn't know anything about sublimation but said they could special order from the J America line, whatever that is.
At the time, I called because they had no Sublimation category on their web site, maybe that's changed. 
I guess the original poster could order 100% poly from V-t's and try it but if there were any issues I doubt she would get any sublimation support from them or have time to order a different shirt.


----------



## ROCEXPRESSIONS (Apr 5, 2016)

I too am in VA. I usually get t's from Virginia Tees. They are in Petersburg


----------

